# Best way to do swing sets (monkey bars)



## alexanne (Jul 6, 2004)

HI, i jog everyday for 35 mins, do about 10 sets 20 repetitions push-ups everyday, i gotta take this obstacule course test, where my major problem is swing sets ( overhead ladder, or monkey bars) i have never been able to do them, i gotta swing across 12 rungs, by the time i grasp the 2nd one, im on the floor  , can anyone help me ? 

 Thanks Mike


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

The only way to get better at the monkey bars is to do the monkey bars.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 6, 2004)

something that would help the muscles required would be more focused forearm and lat work.  I would think If you could do 12 pullups then 12 monkey bars would be no problem.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 6, 2004)

also the squeeze thing to work on grip


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 6, 2004)

Im with P-Funk on this one. I guess practice jumping up and grabbing them, then doing them forwards and backwards, I suggest going slow so you don't fall.


----------



## mwman (Jul 6, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend going slow on them; try to do them as fast as you can so you use your momentum as much as possible. In weightlifting they say do it slow and don't use momentum so you hit the muscle as much as possible... however your goal isn't a workout, it's to get to the other side, so do it quick.


----------



## wdp8 (Jul 6, 2004)

*technique?*

If you feel like you have the the necessary strength and fitness, maybe it is your technique.  Just a thought - I don't have a set of monkey bars to test this on - but in terms of technique, have you thought about your legs?  I would guess that getting across the bars efficiently involves taking advantage of your momentum (most of which is determined by your lower body; more mass = more momentum).  I general, I would think that the leg below your rear arm should swing forward in unision with or even a little before the arm swings forward.  Try to thing of your legs pulling your arms forward.

Again, just something to try.  If I see some monkey bars around I will play on them for a while  Best of luck,

-w


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 7, 2004)

mwman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend going slow on them; try to do them as fast as you can so you use your momentum as much as possible. In weightlifting they say do it slow and don't use momentum so you hit the muscle as much as possible... however your goal isn't a workout, it's to get to the other side, so do it quick.


 
 I figured that if you learn to do them slowly and ramp up the speed slowly it would be better. The slow period is for technique and such. Thats just my two cents.


----------

